# Celebrities Wearing Platform Shoes



## daer0n (May 27, 2007)

*Celebs Wearing Platform Shoes*
This classic '70s staple has reemerged more refined yet still relentlessly sexy, and style-savvy celebs are jumping on the trend. From strappy to slingback to just plain stacked, Glam takes a look at the uplifting footwear that's raising the bar for fashion this fall. 





*Ashlee Simpson* _Chicago_ star Simpson gives the dancing shoes a rest and steps out with seriously stacked knee-highs as she arrives at the Cambridge Theatre in London on Sept. 25.




*Courteney Cox* Cox one-ups the fashion elite with help from some truly pumped-up pumps at Fashion Week in New York City on Sept. 8.




*Drew Barrymore* Barrymore takes a walk on the wild side with leopard-laden Louboutins during a press conference in Las Vegas on July 27.




*Eva Mendes* Cork soles and peep-toes combine to give Mendes the ultimate retro lift at Chyrsalisâ€™s Butterfly Ball in Bel Air on June 11.




*Jessica Simpson* Simpson hits a high note in souped-up strappy sandals during her performance on the _Today_ show in New York City on Sept. 1.




*Mischa Barton* Playful patent kicks Bartonâ€™s simple shift into high gear at the Teen Choice Awards at Universal City, in L.A., on Aug. 20.




*Nicole Richie* Richie fuels up with a sports drink to match her lemon-hued heels at a gas station in Hollywood on Oct. 6.




*Rachel Weisz* Weisz gives ladylike black and white a shiny boost at the Venice Film Festival on Sept. 4.
Source


----------



## Jessica (May 27, 2007)

I have shoes just like Eva's, Demi's &amp; Ashley....love them!!!! Love my peep toes


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2007)

i love platform shoes too, im a platform shoe maniac, they make me taller, im only 5'3"





they also look sexy!


----------



## Jesskaa (May 27, 2007)

I could use some shoes like that. haha.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 27, 2007)

I love all those platform shoes!


----------



## Lia (May 27, 2007)

I love platform shoes! They're so much comfier than regular sandals!


----------



## natalierb (May 27, 2007)

I love platform shoes! I have tons, some I haven't worn yet.


----------



## chocobon (May 27, 2007)

Nice shoes!!


----------



## Annia (May 27, 2007)

I like platforms for special occasions


----------



## pinkbundles (May 27, 2007)

Back so soon? I love Eva's shoes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 27, 2007)

I love it! lol. I'm all about adding height!


----------



## wendy29 (May 27, 2007)

i love them, and those are the only one that i wear these days


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 28, 2007)

A lot of the ones posted are pretty cute. I just don't like Jessica's much.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 28, 2007)

I love me some platforms!!! They are comfortable too.


----------



## Lorann10 (May 28, 2007)

Luv the shoes!


----------



## Bec688 (May 28, 2007)

I love 'em


----------



## Solimar (May 28, 2007)

Love the shoes!

A bit off topic, Mischa Barton looks fantastic.


----------



## semantje (May 28, 2007)

they are so pretty! but i would definetly brake a leg or someting


----------



## kittenmittens (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A lot of the ones posted are pretty cute. I just don't like Jessica's much. agreed!all the others are wicked!

also think Ashlee Simpson looks awesome, but I honestly can't recognize her these days since the nose job. I thought it was an Olsen twin or the model Carolyn Murphy in the pic.


----------



## snowjesh (May 31, 2007)

i like them but i dont feel comfy in that


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2007)

They do look great!! But I did't have a pair in the 70's and I still don't have a pair..... I'm too tall as it is... lol

Love Karren


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 3, 2007)

I love platforms!


----------



## raspberry (Jun 4, 2007)

They are gorgeous! I have been waiting many seasons for them to be big again


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 4, 2007)

i adore shoes... but im not going too crazy with the platforms this season. i only bought a pair of black platform sandals, and ill wear them to death!

i like a more classic look in a shoe, pointy toes, round toes, kitten heels, wedges or the classic stiletto


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love platform shoes too, im a platform shoe maniac, they make me taller, im only 5'3"




they also look sexy!





Now see I'm short too. 5'1" platforms give height and are more comfortable than just the high heels. That way I don't have to hem every pair of slacks or jeans for a better fit.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 4, 2007)

O my gosh those are some cute platform shoes.Love them all


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nicole's platforms are so cute. I love that yellow.


----------



## monniej (Jun 4, 2007)

i've got to find those shoes courtney cox has on! they're amazing! i love the rest, but those are the best! thanks for the new lemming!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 4, 2007)

Cute shoes!!

Love'm all, but Nicole Richie's yellow ones really caught my eye! super cute


----------



## Saje (Jun 4, 2007)

almost all my shoes are platforms (wedges and stilettos) so ofcourse I love em.


----------



## lynnda (Jun 4, 2007)

I love them!


----------



## greatnana (Jun 4, 2007)

Rachel's shoes are hott


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 7, 2007)

huhuhu~~

it was nice shoes!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Delphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For some reason, I'm not a big fan of platform... Ditto. I feel like I am towering over short guys lol and I am only 5 foot 4 inches.

*Babyangel*


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

Eva Mendes...


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 7, 2008)

*Like platforms but they're not my absolute favorite.* (I've only had one pair.)


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 7, 2008)

Love platform shoes!!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love me some platforms!!! They are comfortable too. I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 7, 2008)

So, looking back at this thread, Does anyone else agree with me, that in that pic, Jessica Simpsons legs look like a Bratz Doll... It looks like you could just pull of those feet. If anyone has seen a Bratz doll they will know what I am talking about.

Still loving the platforms..hot.


----------

